# Neally finished planted tank! Pic heavy!



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

This is a few photos I got tonight of my build in process for my 5 golden mantella its a 3ft tank, it's got a waterfall and pool as well as a seperate pool that's water level changes due to simulated season. Just awaiting new silent running fans, to install the fogger and add the last few plants in! Hope people like it!


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks fantastic. What background are you using, treefern or cocofibre?

Best,
Paul


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheers very much!! I'm using coco panels in this one but I have used tree fern on another tank!


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks awesome pal.: victory:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow theres not much else I can say about that :no1:


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

The little pool of water is just brilliant 


Josh


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Great job looks awesome.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Few more plants arrived! Just waiting if some more ficus and then it's nearly ready to just grow on!! 
























Josh


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking good so far


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Bit of an update! Pretty much the last plants are in, just need to play around with internal moveable decore when the tank is moved into the new house before the mantella go in! Here are some pictures! 
















































Josh


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

May I ask what those 3 plants that are growing in the gravel, to the left? 

Looks great!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Of corse  there one of my cuttings of marbled devils ivy (pothos) I use ten growing completely aquatic aswell, just place a cutting under the water and it grows up to the surface and opens a leaf! Up to about 4" depth iv used it, and deeper and I usually sit it on something so roots are submerged but leafs aren't! It's brilliant stuff! Grows under all light including standard fluorescents! It's basically impossible to kill! Lol


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks ace mate! : victory:


----------



## Lennymonaghan (Jun 17, 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Got this tank into its new position in the new house! It's growing on nicely aswell! 
















Josh


----------

